# Removing wallpaper on bare wall?



## Derski (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi all, I’m having an issue with removing this wallpaper with a steamer, believe it or not this is better than the section we tried with chemicals.
Is this happening because the wall was never primed? Or am I doing something wrong?
Is it best to continue removing, then apply guardz and skim coat?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Derski said:


> View attachment 111831
> 
> Hi all, I’m having an issue with removing this wallpaper with a steamer, believe it or not this is better than the section we tried with chemicals.
> Is this happening because the wall was never primed? Or am I doing something wrong?
> Is it best to continue removing, then apply guardz and skim coat?


is that vinyl paper? or just a thicker paper?
Ideally, remove it without using anything. Just pull the face off.
The wall WAS primed, you can see that in the corner.

Step 1: try to pull the paper face off the wall, using gentle pressure only (no steamer or chemicals). This is the best method, if it works.
Step 2: (work only one wall at a time) spray or roll DIF and allow to sit for 15min to 1 hour, keeping wet the entire time.
Step 3: 'if" the paste turns gooey and starts to soften, gently scrape the adhesive off with a rounded putty knife or simply using a Tile Sponge with a scouring pad backing.
Step 4: Wash walls with clean water.
Step 5: Gardz (repeat if necessary).
Step 6: Paint


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

The wall may have been primed, but it definitely didn't seal it. 

Keep doing what you're doing, and be prepared to skim it.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Masterwork said:


> The wall may have been primed, but it definitely didn't seal it.
> 
> Keep doing what you're doing, and be prepared to skim it.


+1 be prepared to skim it.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

I think steamers can cause more damage than good sometimes. They may be responsible for over-softening that wall, causing it to tear off. Liquid removal can do this too, if left on longer than needed, and then attacked aggressively. 

Have you compared removal methods to see if this is the case?


----------



## Derski (Mar 30, 2021)

Thank you everyone. It seems like with the steamer the wall does get moist underneath and tears when the paper comes off. I haven’t tried the DIF yet, just had used another Zinsser wallpaper remover spray bottle. 
It seems to be a thicker paper compared to the first layer that was removed.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I'll sell you some Festool Fakirs, if your interested. They aren't working for me, but might work for you.

$100 plus shipping.


----------

